# Wade Fishing Report; Seadrift, TX. 11/9/17



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

With this front being a true cold front, I shifted my thinking with rapidly dropping water temps. Not only did the water temps drop 12 degrees over night, but we also lost about a foot of water. Now, over thinking will always get you in trouble, I figured that more of our winter time holes would produce yesterday and today, but that was not the case. We didn't find a lot of bait, and no real bite to speak of. After some frustrating wades, and continuous thinking, we doubled back to what had been working for the last couple weeks. Finally we were rewarded for our efforts, landing many solid trout from 18-20" and a couple reds.

Today was much cooler than yesterday and I was worried about the water color holding from the day before. A few spots were a little more muddy, but the fish didn't seem to mind. These boys hung in there all day and were rewarded with a nice stringer of trout and reds. 

The key today was finding the right water color with bait. Top lures today were DSL Texas Roach, Chicken of the C, and Corky Softdines. The best bites were in thigh deepwater over grass and shell.


No matter how many times it happens, the moral of this story is to not over think fishing, stick with what has worked. This is probably one of the hardest things to do I think. Don't over think it, and never leave fish to find fish! It's that easy! LOL, just go fishing.

Winter Discount: Dec 1-Feb. 28 $100 off a party of 3, add $100 for 4th and 5th.


----------

